
A Concrete Sample Was Pulled from the New Panama Canal Locks - wolfgke
http://gcaptain.com/a-concrete-sample-was-pulled-from-the-new-panama-canal-locks-and-it-does-not-look-good
======
swehner
There were problems with the concrete mix even before they started pouring.
[http://www.concreteconstruction.net/infrastructure-
projects/...](http://www.concreteconstruction.net/infrastructure-projects/the-
concrete-canal.aspx) (Feb 2013)

------
NickHaflinger
So, in order to save money, they used a bad mix for the concrete ...

~~~
hga
Could be. Per the article swehner linked to
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10140279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10140279)),
they're making their own concrete as well, which makes sense when they need to
pour that much and it has to be of such quality, to keep salt water away from
the rebar for 100 years. Also mentions that the mix has to be kept in a very
narrow temperature range, "7.7 degrees C (14 degrees F)", which has to be
difficult in Panama.

------
sundaeofshock
You get what you pay for.

------
latch
Locke (film). Teehee.

------
elektromekatron
_The contract winner was selected based on the “non-negotiated best value
proposal”, i.e. the one that obtained the highest combined score for their
Price Proposal and Technical Proposal using a weighted model where the
Technical Proposal was assigned 55 percent of the total score and the Price
Proposal was assigned 45 percent of the total score._

 _Ultimately, GUPC was selected as the winner with the highest technical score
and lowest total (fixed) price proposal at $3.221 billion._

Hey, these folk say they can provide the moon on a stick for half a moldy
cabbage and a variety of odd socks. They must be great.

